# Guy selling 30 guitar collection including around a dozen Gibsons - Facebook Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

He's not doing anyone any favours at those prices.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

A couple of those look pretty suspect to me (blue LP Standard, AFD) and overall, nothing fabulous there price-wise, even for the ones which are legitimately Gibson made...

W.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

King Loudness said:


> A couple of those look pretty suspect to me (blue LP Standard, AFD) and overall, nothing fabulous there price-wise, even for the ones which are legitimately Gibson made...
> 
> W.


Enlighten those of us who are not knowledgeable when it comes to Gibson


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Hung in a staircase ... what's the point ? Might as well have posters of nicer LPs.
... or this


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

BGood said:


> Hung in a staircase ... what's the point ?


Yes, quite odd, that.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

The guy said he is a collector. If I had the money, the space, less kids and lets be honest stairs! I think it looks wicked having then displayed like that.

30 guitars isn't a few, that's gonna take up some space.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

King Loudness said:


> A couple of those look pretty suspect to me (blue LP Standard, AFD) and overall, nothing fabulous there price-wise, even for the ones which are legitimately Gibson made...
> 
> W.


I agree on the blue one, the posts look wrong and the open book headstock is not sharp. And maybe the Gibson logo looks wrong.

Also the Slash LP looks off too..the bridge posts?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> The guy said he is a collector. If I had the money, the space, less kids and lets be honest stairs! I think it looks wicked having then displayed like that.
> 
> 30 guitars isn't a few, that's gonna take up some space.


Always hurts me seeing nice instruments being dust gatherers.


----------



## HIDDEN (6 mo ago)

I remember selling him a small portion from my collection…his prices are 🤨


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> He's not doing anyone any favours at those prices.


You know when you’re selling a guitar on kijiji/Facebook and all the crap you have to put up with?
Try selling 30 guitars.

I’d go in with a reasonable offer and ask him if the extra few bucks is worth putting up with another couple weeks of kijidiots. Times 30…


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

At least he says "obo". I dont know though, like said some of these are pretty suspect. Prices are more than reverb on some.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Looks like a guy needs to empty a closet in his home for his wife !!!


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

BGood said:


> Hung in a staircase ... what's the point ? Might as well have posters of nicer LPs.
> ... or this
> View attachment 442695


Those are pretty cool!


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Yeah, the blue one struck me as well - bridge posts, open book and no nibs all look off. Makes you suspicious about the other ones, especially with these fuzzy pictures. Sounds like a fishing expedition to maybe thin the herd.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

The dude wants $3,800 for a LP standard and has one picture up.

The first word that comes to mind is lazy. I’m sure more will follow.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

This is what drummers do, hang replicas and tell a Gibson guy theyre all real. You wanna jam with a drummer so you just nod in agreement. True story.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Someone should sell their daughters used Ford Fiesta right now and buy this whole collection so that they can live inside of a L&M attic sale everyday.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Blue one is a Chibson by the looks of it.


King Loudness said:


> A couple of those look pretty suspect to me (blue LP Standard, AFD) and overall, nothing fabulous there price-wise, even for the ones which are legitimately Gibson made...
> 
> W.


Agreed, the blue one is definitely a Chibby and the AFD looks funky too.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Enlighten those of us who are not knowledgeable when it comes to Gibson


Headstock is totally wrong on the blue one. The AFD body does not look right and the hardware looks out of sorts although without more pics, I can't tell definitively.


----------



## Nathan Hiltz (Mar 28, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> The guy said he is a collector. If I had the money, the space, less kids and lets be honest stairs! I think it looks wicked having then displayed like that.
> 
> 30 guitars isn't a few, that's gonna take up some space.


thats so many!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Nathan Hiltz said:


> thats so many!


Is 30 a lot? Asking for a friend.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Is 30 a lot? Asking for a friend.


It’s not.

Source: I’m the friend.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

During lockdown, I sold two PRS's to a collector in Ottawa (and also with a good French Canadian name) and he showed me pics of the interior of his home - PRS' all over the walls of his house including in the bathroom. He hired a driver to pick the two guitars up in Toronto and when I showed the guitars to the driver, his reponse " I don't know anything about these and what to look for". The driver said that he did this all the time for the same buyer.

The collector later told me he was thinking of changing it up and getting into Gibson's.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

So someone is about to have a shitty day...

He just posted an ad for just the Slash AFD with a bunch of photos. It included the Gibson inspection tag with serial number, and the Custom Shop black booklet COA. Problem is...

Someone offered me this guitar a month ago and even though there were a LOT of things saying “real”, there were enough things saying “fake”. I told the seller (trader actually) and after contacting Gibson, they said that Gibson confirmed it was a fake. I’m going to break the news to him.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

So I’m going to make a separate post for this but bottom line, this guy bought it as a counterfeit, then turned around to sell it as the real thing.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

edited


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> So I’m going to make a separate post for this but bottom line, this guy bought it as a counterfeit, then turned around to sell it as the real thing.


It's like the fake antiques business... couple of real things scattered around the cluttered shop of an eccentric owner, but the rest of the stuff is fake but sold as real.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

BlueRocker said:


> Is 30 a lot? Asking for a friend.


30 MIM teles and fake Les Pauls is too much lol.
Could have been a few heir loom guitars.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I just realized the "member" who jumped into this thread after joining to take ownership of the ad has POOFED or deleted?? I was waiting for the rebuttal to all this new found underhandedness and thievery.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> So someone is about to have a shitty day...
> 
> He just posted an ad for just the Slash AFD with a bunch of photos. It included the Gibson inspection tag with serial number, and the Custom Shop black booklet COA. Problem is...
> 
> Someone offered me this guitar a month ago and even though there were a LOT of things saying “real”, there were enough things saying “fake”. I told the seller (trader actually) and after contacting Gibson, they said that Gibson confirmed it was a fake. I’m going to break the news to him.


Indeed...I took a good look at those pics. Did you see the neck heal on it? Looks really fucked up. Also, the logo ain't right IMO. No pics of the serial number on the back of the headstock either....What's with that case too? Doesn't look Gibson to me.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

nonreverb said:


> Indeed...I took a good look at those pics. Did you see the neck heal on it? Looks really fucked up. Also, the logo ain't right IMO. No pics of the serial number on the back of the headstock either....What's with that case too? Doesn't look Gibson to me.


All the photos you want are here...








So much for "harmless replicas"


I never want to hear anyone try to tell me "but as long as they sell it as a copy...". This is a long one so buckle up. Part 1 I have a $3000 guitar listed on kijiji. About 5 weeks ago, some guy (we'll call Slash) offers me a Gibson Slash AFD Prototype in trade. There were some things that...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Verne said:


> I just realized the "member" who jumped into this thread after joining to take ownership of the ad has POOFED or deleted?? I was waiting for the rebuttal to all this new found underhandedness and thievery.


I missed that!!
What was the deal?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> I missed that!!
> What was the deal?


Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Verne said:


> I just realized the "member" who jumped into this thread after joining to take ownership of the ad has POOFED or deleted?? I was waiting for the rebuttal to all this new found underhandedness and thievery.


He is Kaiser söze


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

This may be the wrong thread I was thinking of. I thought it was the 30 guitar thread where the original ad poster came in and blasted the forum and defended the "little old lady".


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Verne said:


> This may be the wrong thread I was thinking of. I thought it was the 30 guitar thread where the original ad poster came in and blasted the forum and defended the "little old lady".


No, that was the Joe Fender thread, which might I say, was an excellent source of entertainment.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Mark Brown Okay. My old man memory just kicked in. I remember now.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Has the potential of becoming a Reality TV show.


----------

